# Carry a set of bulbs, and tools to change them - Smart car



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

The legal requirement in Spain is that you need carry both the bulbs and the tools needed to change the bulbs on your vehicles.

Smart cars require the whole front end of the car to be removed to gain access to the headlight bulbs, I hope all you owners are aware of the procedure.

http://www.evilution.co.uk/450


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

It's possible to do it via the vents under the windscreen. You need someone with very small hands to do it though.

The law in many European countries about carrying spare bulbs really are daft...most cars are as you describe nowadays (neighbour of mine took 4 hrs to change the headlight bulb on a Ka yesterday...bumper had to come off).


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Carry a set of bulbs, and tools to change them - Smart c*



Bill_H said:


> The legal requirement in Spain is that you need carry both the bulbs and the tools needed to change the bulbs on your vehicles.
> 
> Smart cars require the whole front end of the car to be removed to gain access to the headlight bulbs, I hope all you owners are aware of the procedure.
> 
> http://www.evilution.co.uk/450


Just for clarity you also need to check which Smart car you have. The above post relates to the 450. This was the type with the "peanut" shaped headlights. This was replaced with the 451 around 2007 which has a removable front panel (bonnet) which provides full access to the front headlight bulbs. Therefore you would not be required to carry any tools, just the bulb kit.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> neighbour of mine took 4 hrs to change the headlight bulb on a Ka yesterday...bumper had to come off


If it was an old shape Ka there is a small panel held in with three star head screws inside the wheel arch. No need to remove the bumper.

I have done it from the top, inside the bonnet, but I have pretty small hands.

With most cars, someone will have posted how to do it on the internet.

http://bit.ly/spCyco


----------

